# Penn.G procaine dose for dog?



## Feral Nature (Feb 21, 2007)

My 1 yr. old male Pyrenees has a bullet wound in the leg and the vet in the next town and the next are both unavailable.  The woman who answered the phone at the second vet said of the goat meds i had here at the farm, i could use my Pennicillin G Procaine 300,000 units per ml.

Does anyone know if that's right and what the doseage is? She said SQ was ok.

I need to give a shot tonight. The dog is about 80 lbs.

This is an older brother to the dog that was poisoned in my other thread.


----------



## Pyrenees (Oct 23, 2004)

3mL(cc)

I understand your transportation issues from the other thread, but if at all possible the bullet should be dug out.


----------



## suburbanite (Jul 27, 2006)

Actually if the wound isn't bleeding you can leave the bullet there until the vet becomes available. Digging for it risks causing more damage or causing a dangerous bleed.

Bullets are hot enough when fired to be sterile.


----------



## Pyrenees (Oct 23, 2004)

suburbanite said:


> Actually if the wound isn't bleeding you can leave the bullet there until the vet becomes available. Digging for it risks causing more damage or causing a dangerous bleed.
> 
> Bullets are hot enough when fired to be sterile.



Apparently my post wasn't clear...the vet should dig it out. And unfortunately bullets are far from sterile.


----------



## Feral Nature (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks so much for the quick response. My hubby has to get up early and we were waiting for someone to come along with an answer so we could medicate the dog. he needs the antibiotics on board now.

Here is a pic of Woodrow. There is a leaf on his leg towards the bottom and the bullet wound is a bit higher towards the hock than the leaf.

There are two places on the inside of his back left leg too but they are more superficial.


----------



## suburbanite (Jul 27, 2006)

Whoever did this to your dogs needs a psychiatric evaluation.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

What makes you think that is a bullet wound? Given the location, even a 22 bullet would have probably passed through completely. If there are also wounds on the inside of the leg I would think its a bite wound. A bullet in that location would have also shattered the bone


----------



## DocM (Oct 18, 2006)

Wow, I'm sorry not one person could just answer your simple question (since it doesn't matter if it's a bullet wound or not, you're just trying to prevent infection).

The pen G dosage at your concentration, for a canine, is 1 cc per 30 lbs sub q. 2X per day. Good luck with your dog.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I think if you read the first reply Doc......


----------



## Feral Nature (Feb 21, 2007)

There is absolutely NO EVIDENCE of any dog fighting or predator fighting. When a pyr is in a fight, there is blood everywhere, all over their mouths and necks and fur, torn tongues and ears and such. Their white fur tells all. . Trust me on this...we have has our share of dog fights. A shotgun can spray pellets from a distance that don't penetrate. I am a retired Emergency Room Registered Nurse. On several different occasions, we picked pellets out of hunters who were sprayed with shotgun pellets. The pellets do not go through the bone if it is from a distance...just under the skin sometimes. We had a guy come into the ER with countless pellets under his skin, it was quite a sight to behold and they took a plastic surgeon to remove the ones from his face.


----------



## Feral Nature (Feb 21, 2007)

DocM said:


> Wow, I'm sorry not one person could just answer your simple question (since it doesn't matter if it's a bullet wound or not, you're just trying to prevent infection).
> 
> The pen G dosage at your concentration, for a canine, is 1 cc per 30 lbs sub q. 2X per day. Good luck with your dog.


Thanks doc, the dog has really turned around. he is bright eyed and bushy tailed. The wonders of Penicillin


----------

